# 7th attempt at IVF, should l have my tubes removed ??



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, im new to here but not new to IVF, l have just failed my 6th attempt and would like some advice from all you guys who have been successful. I started IVF back in 2001 after a Laparoscopy which showed proximal and distal blockage. Over the years ive tried different options, rekki, acupunture will no luck, on my last attempt l was on the soya drips due to my immune system. However im 34 tomorrow and looking on the bright side...... im convinced that l may get pregnant naturally (wishful thinking) im now taking melotonin and looking into vitamins !!! I need some miracle stories pls ....... l have read lots on here about natural pregnancies after years of IVF but thats mostly with one tube that's ok. Anyone on here have both tubes blocked distal and proximal and had a natural pregnancy? Or should l forget that idea and have my tubes removed ?? As you can probably work out l started IVF at 22ish and was never given the option to have my tubes removed ...... All advice would be appreciated xxxxxxx


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

hi leeane
what a long tough road you have had. i cant say i'm one of the lucky ones to have a natural pregnancy, both my tubes are blocked and i have been told they cant be fixed and i wont conceive naturally, however im ovulating well so im hoping ivf will work for us, we have 2 fails, 1 icsi but need to keep hoping!

i hope you can make the right decision for you. everyone is great on here so hopefully you will find some advice and comfort

big hugs
adele x


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Adele, good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Leeanne!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am so sorry that you have had so many unsuccessful treatments. The lovely ladies in the Tubal Factors section ~ CLICK HERE might be the best people to ask about your chances and options. We have been marked down as unexplained, so there is always that disappointment each month as technically they can't find anything wrong, it just isn't happening.

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Reiki, Hypnotherapy and Visualisation - CLICK HERE

Acupuncture Reflexology & Chinese Medicine ~ CLICK HERE 

Investigations & Immunology ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional boards - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck      - and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 

Sue


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I had my tube removed which at first really upset me 

I started IVF in Feb 12 which was my 1st cycle and I am was lucky to get a BFP 

I am so happy I took the doctors advice to remove the tube because if it's not working why keep it !!

Me personally that was the best thing I done as it worked 1st attempt 

I understand everybody is different but I do hope u get ur BFP soon 

Take care xxxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Leeanne, i havent had any treatment as yet am waiting for 1st ICSI but just wanted to say, after the test on my tubes, i was told by consultant they were both blocked and she would strongly recommend i have them removed (which i did dec 2011) or the treatment (IVF-ICSI) was extremely unlikely (her words a 1 in a million chance of success) to work, so from what i have been told to give yourself a better chance i think its worth it, very best of luck to you x


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys

I think having them removed is probably my best opinion for success, l had my Lap in 2002 and was never given the option - such a shame as the IVF could of worked by now..... but here's to the future - Good Luck to you xxxx


----------

